# Just a Lumberjack and his Jeep ......taken 2-17-10



## WoodButcher80 (Feb 18, 2010)

no , im not walking on the top of my jeep ....
im loading up wood on my 4x12 trailer which is connected to the back of the jeep . im on top of the wood stacked in the trailer . 

though you cant see, theres about 11 cords behind the shed . 

woods behind me are mostly pignut hickory and cherry . you can see the 100' tall white pines in the back . . . 
the lady took the photo of me while she was cozy in the 74 degree house!


----------



## quads (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow!  What kind of trailer have you got?


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Feb 18, 2010)

here she is ....

i just back her up right to our deck door  which is 10' from my insert... one trailer-full (not stacked neatly) will last 3 weeks. and it helps when we have a foot and a half to trudge through .


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 18, 2010)

Ah that Pro-Mac 610 in your sig brings back a lot of memories. I cut heaven knows how many cords with mine. Up until it popped a fuel line in 1990 running full tilt in a cut and set itself and my shirt on fire way out in the woods. I rolled and got myself put out but sat on a stump and watched the saw burn for a half hour. Found out aluminum does burn and it burns with a white hot flame right after the oil tank burning gets hot enough to set it off.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Feb 18, 2010)

sheesh Bart , i dont know if i should be terrified or rolling on the ground with you ! man thats funny ! glad your ok though .


----------



## quads (Feb 18, 2010)

WoodButcher80 said:
			
		

> here she is ....
> 
> i just back her up right to our deck door  which is 10' from my insert... one trailer-full (not stacked neatly) will last 3 weeks. and it helps when we have a foot and a half to trudge through .


That's a really cool trailer!


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks . it was an old flatbed trailer i got for 200$ . i sold the axle on it for 100$ and still have the old tires as backups. the old tires you see in the pic are on there right now so i dont dry rot the new 205/75-15's  that are cozy in the garage. i bought all the pressure treated lumber for the sides, and welded up the stake pockets so theyre removable . i made a post last summer of the trailer transformation. my favorite feature is the ramp. i can roll logs in , or - just like i did today- wheel barrel about 14 loads in it to fill her to the brim unstacked.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 18, 2010)

WB90, Any Idea what your tongue weight is with all that wood loaded?  I would guess your tw is 500lbs max for the hitch?


----------



## 08brute (Feb 18, 2010)

I am jealous! I sold my Cherokee 6 years ago and i have wanted another one ever since. I bought mine when i was 15 and it had 150,000 miles on it, i sold it for the same price with 250,000 and still running strong. Those inline 6's will go forever in those things! Only thing i ever had to fix on it was the gas tank (Rock crawling in a stock jeep  :cheese: ) They should've never stopped making those things! (My mother has a liberty and it is crap, sorry to offend if anyone else has one)


----------



## smokinj (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok how chose the color on the barn?


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Feb 18, 2010)

gzecc , 
tongue is probably 400 pounds or so . i have beefed up springs on the XJ and she handles the load fine . i just back her up to the door and im good for about 3 weeks. 

08Brute , man this is my second one and i love the jeeps. regular maintenance here and there but thats about it . itll pull 5000lbs, but i would recommend a brake controller for that much . i have abrand new 3500 lb axle on the trailer with new springs at 1750lbs each . im good to go . 

SMOKINJ , first off its a shed. 
the color of my house is a pale yellow, its vinyl . we color matched the house with a swatch from sherwin williams but from a distance the swatch looked white, rather than pastel yellow . so we went with a brighter yellow . its nice .


----------



## gzecc (Feb 18, 2010)

WB80 My point is that you must have too much weight on your tongue, totally loaded. Your tongue weight is probably >1k lbs.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Feb 18, 2010)

so 1000lb tongue with 2000lbs or so of wood? nah ... i dont know how you can see my tongue load from that picture, lol , but anyways, its not overloaded. ive come accustomed to my jeep now and know theres about 300-500 lbs on there, the majority of the weight is loaded over the axle and beyond. i know how much i have on the tongue by looking at the rear wheel fender cutouts. i see how close they are to the tire. 

as you can see, theres enough room , also jeeps always sit low in the back , loaded or not . plus , the trailers nose is pointed down, the trailers tire's are on a 1.5' higher elevation than the jeeps tires.
im not going to look into it any further ....


----------



## billb3 (Feb 19, 2010)

Not to go on about the shed, but my dad who died in 2004 built a shed with that same style roof just before he passed.
Same exagerated flare on the end of the gambrel and everything.
Never thought I'd see another one just like it.

Stained the same yellow-ish tan as the house.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Feb 21, 2010)

bill , ya it is a unique flare on it . glad you like it . wish it was bigger but hey ...


----------

